# Cannot see windows printer from my mac



## willcocks (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been trying for ages to print from a new canon printer, which is connected to a networked vista pc, from my mac osX10.5 Have followed the instructions on apple site about manualy confguring the mac an the pc and followed instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f65/new-macbook-cant-see-network-printer-292810.html but nothing works. The Vista workgroup is WORKGROUP but the mac will not see this workgroup. Any suggestions please?? D:upset:


----------



## vectorizer (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it showing your mac computer in Windows vista network?


----------



## willcocks (Nov 19, 2008)

vectorizer said:


> Is it showing your mac computer in Windows vista network?


yes it does and i can see shared folders on the vista pc from the mac -albeit not automatically - i have to force it to find them by going cmd+k and typing in the ipaddress of the pc...


----------

